# Why is my sister.....



## normanaj (Jun 15, 2019)

"Dad,why is my sister named Teresa?"

"Well son your mom loves Easter and Teresa is an anagram of Easter."

"Thanks dad."

"No problem Alan."


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 15, 2019)

Lol, took me a minute .


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## noboundaries (Jun 15, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Lol, took me a minute .



Me, too. Now I can't stop laughing!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 15, 2019)

........


----------



## old sarge (Jun 15, 2019)

Dang, that's funny!


----------



## R Blum (Jun 15, 2019)

I must be slow. I don't get it. But then again I am a smoking monkey.


----------



## kit s (Jun 15, 2019)

R Blum said:


> I must be slow. I don't get it. But then again I am a smoking monkey.


swap two letters and even a monkey will get it.


----------



## old sarge (Jun 16, 2019)

Just look at the letters and SIT on it for a while.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 17, 2019)

Oh, I will have to remember that one to tell some friends.


----------

